# New to us Tractor



## fdsp1740 (May 7, 2006)

well hopefully she'll be big enough for the 5-6 acres we have...
21hp 4x4 shibaura with a 4' bush hog and a 9" augger...

now to try and find a book that is in english...

trying to get some pics for ya'll but it isn't working... a little help for the pics please...:cheers:


















little bit of help here...


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

You ask - here you go. Great pictures by the way.

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v92/fdrose/GA/tractor.jpg>

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v92/fdrose/GA/tractor2.jpg>

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v92/fdrose/GA/tractor3.jpg>

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v92/fdrose/GA/tractor4.jpg>


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks John!! Now how about taking that MOD Job?? We need the help!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks like it ought to do the trick! Might take you a bit to learn what guage and what light goes to what! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## fdsp1740 (May 7, 2006)

thanks a bunch...


----------

